# Battlefield 3 color mod could result in hack ban



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 3 color mod could result in hack ban*

Heads up, Battlefield 3 fans: DICE doesn’t look kindly on you bringing mods to matches. Commenting on a mod which adds a splash of color to the military shooter, DICE’s Gustav Halling said using “those hacks” could result in permanent bans, because it’s a “proper cheat”, not a brightness mod. Best to know this now and not after you find yourself on the end of the hammer.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Perhaps they should concentrate on things like the guys on the top of the longest headshot leader boards with claimed headshot distances of over a million kilometers.


----------

